# [SOLVED] Lost CPU Overclock randomly



## FriendKiller96 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello users of the forum. I have come into a semi-big problem that requires me to ask assistance. I have been running an overclock of 3.70 GHZ on my i5-4590S for about a 3 months now, and just recently I have lost it. 

I have tried entering the BIOS and it says the processor is at 3.70 GHZ (Pictures all down below) but CPU-Z and the task manager in Windows is saying I am at 3.00 GHZ. 

I would love to get the 3.70 GHZ overclock back so I am able to record demanding games on my computer. Here is a list of specs to my computer in case you need them. Thank you very much for the help! 

---SPECS---
Mobo: MSI z87-G45
Processor: i5-4590S
Ram- 8 gigs
PSU: 650W
GPU: ASUS GTX 770
OS: Win 8.1 64 bit
Chassis (If for some reason you need it...): CM Storm Stryker

---PICS---
Bios Home: http://puu.sh/cbmXT/a1edf64813.jpg
Bios OC Menu: http://puu.sh/cbn2x/1dfcf46b2c.jpg 
Task Manager: http://puu.sh/cbmyY/38c68c8656.png
CPU-Z: http://puu.sh/cbmzT/8171bcca0b.png

If you need any more pictures, I will be happy to provide them. I just really want to get this problem figured out.

A side problem I seem to be having is that my CPU Speed will not go under 3.27 Ghz, no matter the CPU load.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You're miss reading the software. You're running 3.2 or 3.3 on idle.


----------



## FriendKiller96 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> You're miss reading the software. You're running 3.2 or 3.3 on idle.


Thank you very much for the welcome! 

And I see that now that you mention that. That is still weird that the bios says I am supposed to be at 3.70 though. Any idea why that is?

Btw: Love your icon!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*

3.70 is your set maximum clock. The CPU will work its way there when needed.

And thank you :smile:.


----------



## FriendKiller96 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> 3.70 is your set maximum clock. The CPU will work its way there when needed.
> 
> And thank you :smile:.


The thing is, the speed stays at 3.27 (Still is http://puu.sh/cbouC/398b1dae44.png ) No matter what I do. Normally when I launch games like Watch Dogs or Minecraft (Processor intensive game) It will jump up to 3.70.. but it isn't. Windows is also saying that 3.00 is the max speed, but a few days ago it was saying that 3.70 was the highest. Could it just be a graphical glitch?

Also, not a problem 

PS: This is the picture I took of the same processor when the OC was working a few days ago. 
http://puu.sh/bTjSA/6e94bd3b91.jpg


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*

You haven't messed or updated the BIOS lately have you?

It will always report 3.0 as that is the stock speed. Turbo boosted speeds are not shown within Windows.

3.7GHz is quite a high speed, therefore, reaching that speed is harder than it sounds. From what you're showing me, you should be fine.


----------



## FriendKiller96 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You haven't messed or updated the BIOS lately have you?
> 
> It will always report 3.0 as that is the stock speed. Turbo boosted speeds are not shown within Windows.
> 
> 3.7GHz is quite a high speed, therefore, reaching that speed is harder than it sounds. From what you're showing me, you should be fine.


No I have not updated the bios at all. I am just really confused as to why Windows is showing me at the same constant speed of 3.27 ghz, when usually it will go down to 1.0 or lower when it is not needed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*

I wouldn't worry about that. It's all what the BIOS reports.


----------



## FriendKiller96 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I wouldn't worry about that. It's all what the BIOS reports.


So... I was messing around in the bios again.. Disabled and re-enabled my second monitor and it works now...
http://puu.sh/cbqKW/c0211a0025.png

Thank you very much for the help! 

Note: That is the highest it goes, it is currently at 1.33 as I am not doing anything demanding.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*

Turbo freq is handled by Intel speed stepping. You may have disabled it when you were in the bios for something. I leave speed stepping off on my PC but I could see how you would want it with yours. If it were me I would OC it to around 3.5-3.6 Ghz static with speed stepping disabled, that way it's on a 4670k level anytime you game, but power saving still enabled so when you are on the desktop it would be @ 800 Mhz.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*

Like my 4670k here I just screened this. 800 Mhz when on desktop but static 3.4 Ghz as soon as I do anything 3d intensive ... speed stepping disabled


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*

And finally I fired up a game - instant 3.4 Ghz static. This is what you want. Turbo boost is disabled.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Lost CPU Overclock randomly*



FriendKiller96 said:


> So... I was messing around in the bios again.. Disabled and re-enabled my second monitor and it works now...
> http://puu.sh/cbqKW/c0211a0025.png
> 
> Thank you very much for the help!
> ...


Not sure why that monitor had to do with anything, but as long as it works! :thumb:


----------

